# Cryptolytrops insularis



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

An adult Cryptolytrops insularis, or white-lipped island pitviper, myself and ryan (muru on this forum) found on Komodo island last year. C.insularis used to be a subspecies of Cryptolytrops albolabris (what was then Trimeresurus albolabris insularis), but all specimens found on the lesser sundan islands were reclassified as a seperate species.
This animal was found just after dark within the Loh Liang headquarters.










Although not evident in the picture, this specimen was heavily scarred, possibly from attempts by young komodo dragons to eat it.










The rusty colour and unbroken pattern on the tail are characteristics of both C.albolarbis and C.insularis.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

snail keeper snail keeper snail keeper


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

This is one of the adults from Wetar island I obtained a few years ago.











This is one of the CBB C. insularis that I had this year.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

As far as im aware all specimens from wetar island are this ' high-yellow' form, do you know if this is correct? The population on Komodo can vary greatly in colour, some specimens are completely green, some a mix of yellow and green (like the one we caught) and some are almost blue in colour.
I was also under the impression a characteristic of C.insularis was red eyes, but that captive bred baby of yours has yellow eyes, i wonder if the change colour as they mature.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

When I visited Komodo I only found the "green" form. Some of the adult specimens I brought in from Indonesia changed from Yellow to Green. The people that bought them were not amused...:whistling2:

These were the first CBB newborns of this species in the USA as far as I know. I have no idea what will happen to it's eyes or overall color.

Al


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

some stunning snakes here, and great photo's!

Al - must have been some interesting reactons from the buyers, when the colours started to fade!

Alex


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Well congratulations on successfully getting babies. You say some of the adults changed colour from yellow to green, I wonder if they go through an ontogenetic change like green tree pythons as they mature. Will be interesting to see if the babies eyes turn red as they grow aswell, keep me updated if you find out.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Will do mate :2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, theyr very pretty snakes. i assume its very potent venom.. i mean surely it wud have to be being so small to a komodo


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I love this one


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Wow, theyr very pretty snakes. i assume its very potent venom.. i mean surely it wud have to be being so small to a komodo


I shouldnt think that their venom is any more potent than that of other Asian arboreal vipers, although i sure its enough to deter any pesky little komodos trying to eat them


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

nice looking snakes, great pics


----------

